# Shipping eggs...



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

Just wondering, how well do you think eggs would ship in say, wet java/peat moss? And what would the chances of them remaining viable if dipped in a methylene blue solution be? not talking large numbers of eggs, maybe a couple dozen.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

who knows they might all die i wuldnt try it


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

no, no, and no


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

House of Tropicals in Ohio used to ship piranha eggs with success and a guarantee they would hatch if their directions were followed. To my knowledge, they did quite well. You would have to look them up in the phone book in Cincinnati.


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

Interesting......P's are illegal as buggery here(Oz), however I did keep a tank when I was living in Canada. Given the price us aussies are willing to pay for available but less common species(1k+ for a 4" Motoro ray, $300-400 for a bichir) it makes the idea of trying to get in some viable eggs VERY tempting. I was planning a holiday back to Canada afetr uni finishes, might have to visit some breeders


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

i guess you can ship them anyways..they wont know its piranha eggs...


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

Cal68 said:


> i guess you can ship them anyways..they wont know its piranha eggs...


LOL wish it was that easy, Australia has some of the strictest quarantine in the world. EVERYTHING coming into the country gets scanned, and the fines for importing prohibited goods are nutso. If it was possible to bring them in on your person or inconspicously in a luggage maybe, but mail would prolly never get through. Still there are heaps of fish around that are illegal imports and definitely not the result of local breeders, I see asian aros in shops from time to time...they gotta get here somehow.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

thats right..i know if you try to bring some fruit seed from vietnam, you'd get a hefty fine too. the question is is it worth the risk i bet..aros are exp and worth the risk..i dunno about small amout of reds...esp. when pple been breeding them in captive. good luck with it though


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

Funny thing is the asians prices don't seem overly inflated, all things considered. Last one I saw was a super red about 7" for $1500. On the other hand I got offered a 12"+ payara/hydrolycus for $5000. Your $5 baby red might be worth a few hundred dollars here. I think the value of a group of small P's would warrant the risk, whether or not I'd like to be the person running that risk is another thing. Anyway, this has kinda moved off topic, if mods want to close or move is cool.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I would not risk it though, they would be dead on arrival. No doubt about it!


----------

